# CPU sockets



## patnor1011 (Apr 21, 2017)

I am curious how would you tackle these. They are for the most part loaded with tin, quite a lot of solder balls still attached but this tin should contain some gold too. Plastic is little bit problematic here, it is akin to torture to try to remove pins from housing, perhaps some milling or grinding and then using water to lift plastic out may be a way to go. Some of our friends in asia may be inclined to use concentrated H2SO4 to remove it I cant for obvious reasons. Is there some other path I cant think of? I do not have any enormous amounts only couple hundreds but they add up and I need to think about what to do with them in future.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 21, 2017)

Those look like the fuzz button connectors i ran.
I went straight to ar. But those are different in the sense that they have the screw/mounts on at least one of them still.

Test one in ar just to see how it works out, all of the plastic on mine held up quite well.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 21, 2017)

I snap excess plastic out, that part with screw on. That is just small pile I need to go through before I add them to bucket with the rest.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 21, 2017)

patnor1011 said:


> I snap excess plastic out, that part with screw on. That is just small pile I need to go through before I add them to bucket with the rest.



After looking at the picture much closer, it does look like you have a good bit of tin on them. Maybe an HCl leach before ar would be in your best interest. Or sulfuric, as you mentioned. I haven't seen any identical to those before, so it is just a shot in the dark.

Hope you get it figured out and it works out well for you!
Have you pushed any of the little connection points out? Are the fully plated?


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 21, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > I snap excess plastic out, that part with screw on. That is just small pile I need to go through before I add them to bucket with the rest.
> ...



Some? :lol: 
I would estimate that I pushed out about a quarter of a million of them. That is a prime example of what waste of time might look like but I do not mind to do it from time to time. I sometimes take few slots, small snips and do it while watching TV. It goes quite fast but still it is a pointless task I just do it when I do have nothing else to do to sort of kill time. 
Some are quite nice and wholly plated but most are like half plated. Some are longer and do have only like 20% of area plated but all I have came from laptops so they are quite smaller than desktop variety. 
I do not have good camera with me with macro settings but just to see this is how they look like outside housing. 
And yes, most of them do have solder ball attached.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 21, 2017)

Try one in AR

I think the plastic will be fine Pat. I could be wrong of course but I have a hunch it will be good.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 21, 2017)

I would call them CPU sockets.

Slot CPU:s would sit in CPU slots but socketed CPU:s sits in sockets.

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Apr 21, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> I would call them CPU sockets.
> 
> Slot CPU:s would sit in CPU slots but socketed CPU:s sits in sockets.
> 
> Göran



Oh now you're just being anal mate.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 21, 2017)

anachronism said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > I would call them CPU sockets.
> ...


Me and anybody else that would build this electronic stuff.

Why not just call it all thingamajings, problem solved. We should just pack and ship anyhow. :wink: 

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Apr 21, 2017)

Hehe 8)


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 21, 2017)

:lol: 

You guys...

Yeah, Pat, the best bet is to try a few in ar (easiest bet, I should say), if that ends up being a gummed up mess. Maybe try a pre ar leach with hcl, or sulfuric to remove some of the tin.

If all those fail, there is always nuke it all with nitric and see whats left when the dust settles (stole that line from lazersteve and use it every chance I get :wink: )


----------



## Shark (Apr 21, 2017)

I have ran small lots in AR using low heat fairly successfully. Running them on a cut off coffee maker worked better for me than using a hot plate. To much heat and the tiny pieces that always seem to tag along, get sticky and cling fairly tight to the glassware. The bigger pieces didn't seem to cause any problems. I do wish I had paid more attention to the yield results, but being such small batches I just add the results to my existing collections.


----------



## hfywc (Apr 24, 2017)

patnor1011 said:


> I am curious how would you tackle these. They are for the most part loaded with tin, quite a lot of solder balls still attached but this tin should contain some gold too. Plastic is little bit problematic here, it is akin to torture to try to remove pins from housing, perhaps some milling or grinding and then using water to lift plastic out may be a way to go. Some of our friends in asia may be inclined to use concentrated H2SO4 to remove it I cant for obvious reasons. Is there some other path I cant think of? I do not have any enormous amounts only couple hundreds but they add up and I need to think about what to do with them in future.
> 
> 20170421_203247.jpg




try scraping the solder balls with a sharp chisel.


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 24, 2017)

Put it in a blender. After it's good and broken up, sink the metal in water that has epsom salt added to it to increase it's density. 

You should be able to float the plastic to the top. Water just has to be more dense than the plastic.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 24, 2017)

Plastic shouldn't really be a problem. 

Since it isnt being destroyed by the ar, a simple rinse after the metal is dissolved will be much faster than breaking it all up, then trying to float off the plastic, then rinsing the salts away before taking the metal to ar.

More often than not, the simplest way is the best way. ..saves time anyways


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 24, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Plastic shouldn't really be a problem.
> 
> Since it isnt being destroyed by the ar, a simple rinse after the metal is dissolved will be much faster than breaking it all up, then trying to float off the plastic, then rinsing the salts away before taking the metal to ar.
> 
> More often than not, the simplest way is the best way. ..saves time anyways



I don't disagree at all, if the plastic is ok with AR. 

Although, the more I process, the more Harold's "incinerate everything" makes sense.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 25, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> Although, the more I process, the more Harold's "incinerate everything" makes sense.



Harold was excellent at jewellery waste. This is ewaste. Completely different kettle of fish.


----------

